# taxback.com, has anybody used it?



## kieran160 (23 Mar 2009)

i have seen an advertisement for taxback.com, i supplied them with details of my yearly income and they have emailed me to say that they calculate that i could be owed approx four hundred euro for year 2008 i.e i paid too much tax. they have emailed me to let me know that next step is to supply my p.p.s number and thay will check my tax records for last four years to see what im owed. 
im skeptical about this whole thing, if its that easy to get tax back why have i not heard of it before, plus i would be nervous supplying a company with my p.p.s number. all they have at the moment is my yearly income and name. are there any readers who have used this company?

thanks


----------



## Guest128 (23 Mar 2009)

I used them to get tax back when I was on J1 in America. As far as I remember they take a cut out of the amount you get back.

If you are a PAYE worker, you should just request a P21 Balancing Statement from the revenue. If you are due any tax back due to overpayment, you will receive a cheque for same (just to note, you can get also charged if you have underpaid for the year).

Using P21 you get 100% of what you are owed.


----------



## thedaras (23 Mar 2009)

Flanders; Is it that simple ? I just request a P21 and if Ive overpaid Id get a cheque?thats brilliant.
Why dont we all do this? why didnt we know about this 
Do we have to fill in loads of forms etc


----------



## Guest128 (23 Mar 2009)

thedaras said:


> Flanders; Is it that simple ? I just request a P21 and if Ive overpaid Id get a cheque?thats brilliant.
> Why dont we all do this? why didnt we know about this
> Do we have to fill in loads of forms etc



Yep, its that easy, [broken link removed]

There are no forms to fill in, you just send a letter to your local revenue requesting a P21, including your P60 for the appropriate year, thats all. If you are registered with Revenue online, you can request it there as well...

Also make sure you are claiming all your credits as appropriate, such as rent relief, bin tax relief, clothing/tools allowance (various professions have an allowance if you have to provide your own work wear, for example engineers, firemen, etc.), medical insurance relief (if your workplace pays your VHI/Quinn Health etc), mortgage interest relief, carer's allowance, trade union subscription tax relief, medical expenses (these can be claimed for 08 now since the year is ended, you need to have receipts)......thats about all I can think of off the top of my head.....


----------



## kieran160 (27 Mar 2009)

thanks for the advice flanders


----------



## Black Sheep (27 Mar 2009)

Please do not send your P60. Send a* photocopy* of same together with details of any unclaimed credits. The most likely ones are Refuse, Union dues, Rent and Flat rate expenses for the past 4 years.

And you are right it's a good idea to get a P21 every year


----------

